# A Guide To Interlaken and Surroundings



## ob1

Anyone planning a trip to Switzerland might be interested in downloading the above guide. Based on 40+ years experience of motorhoming in the area it covers all you want to know - I hope!

The 2 part guide has been moved to the Members Motorhome Guides section, or just click on;

http://motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-101621-a-guide-to-interlaken-and-surroundings.html

Ron


----------



## peejay

Thanks Ron, thats a great guide, we'll print it off next time we pass through Switzerland.

Pete


----------



## zulurita

Thank you for the info. It brought back memories as we have been to a lot of those places.


----------



## Rosbotham

Hi Ron

Yes, this continues to be excellent. Can I suggest a few things for future revisions?



> From the UK most people tend to enter Switzerland via Basel. In this case I recommend not entering via the French A35 as this dumps you in the middle of Basel on city roads.


I don't think this is the case any more. Certainly on the outbound route, I've followed the signs from the A2/E35 and it's been motorway all the way...albeit a somewhat geographically circuitous route, in and out of tunnels. Another option now, to avoid the busy border crossing onto the A5, is to bypass Basel altogether and take the A98/E54 around Lorach.



> Grindelwald /First (13) (www.jungfraubahn.ch)
> A high level plateau gained by gondola from Grindelwald. Starting point for many superb walks back down to Grindelwald or others of a more serious kind. At week-ends this is a mecca for paragliders as a take-off point.


Would particularly recommend the walk to Bachalpsee, which is probably worthy of a specific mention.



> Meiringen and the Reichenbach Falls. (www.reichenbachfall.ch)
> Of Sherlock Holmes fame. The falls are impressive and in town there is a small museum dedicated to Conan Doyle and his hero. Much mememorabilia, including an interesting reproduction of 221b BakerStreet.
> Approx 13 miles by train, lakeside road, or steamer on Lake Thun.


If going there, would recommend additionally a walk through the Aare Gorge.

Hope this helps!

Paul


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Ron

If you want to make revisions any time, just PM me the pdf file and I'll replace the existing version with the new one.

Now I've bullied it into submission ( :roll: ) it will be dead easy.

Dave


----------



## grumpyman

Thanks for this as we intend visiting Switzerland for the first time in June. Also hope to travel down to Northern Italy if anyone has advice.


----------



## teemyob

*Easter*

Thanks.

Based on 40 years, what is the weather like at Easter?

TM<


----------



## ob1

Paul - Thanks for the update on the A35/A3. I will certainly change that item now that the road is through. To be honest I've spent years avoiding that area due to the rebuilding work and quite forgot to check to see if it had opened or not. An interesting comment about the A98 which looks to be a fair alternative, although we have never had the slightest problem crossing via the A5. 

As to the Bachalpsee and Aare walks, you are quite right that I could have included these gems, along with many others of merit, including the classics. However the guide is already near thirty pages long and I am mindful of not boring folk to death. For the record the Bachalpsee walk from Schynige Platte is included in the Kev Reynolds book that I mention, which is by far the best approach to the lake. This walk takes around 5.5 hours, Schynige Platte to First, and worth every minute for the fit walker.

Dave - Thanks for the offer of replacing the updated versions as they arise. You should not really say things like "dead easy" - you know what can happen! :evil: 

Teemyob - I take it your going skiing? :roll: 

Now, to save me time and effort this summer, can anyone put pen to paper and produce a guide to Annecy from the motorhoming point of view?

Ron


----------



## Rosbotham

ob1 said:


> An interesting comment about the A98 which looks to be a fair alternative, although we have never had the slightest problem crossing via the A5.
> Ron


No worries Ron. I've found the queues on the A5 crossing have been getting worse and worse, but it could be that we tend to be entering on a Saturday afternoon. When I used the A98 last year it wasn't _quite_ finished (just a contraflow at one point), but it was deserted...and the crossing was very quiet, didn't even need to stop, just slowed down a bit and was waved through. Luck of the draw I guess.

Paul


----------



## TheHewsonFamily

What I can tell you about Annecy from our recent trip is that there are major roadworks through the town, which were causing significant delays. :evil:


----------



## barryd

I cant thank you enough for this superb guide. Good timing as Im just putting together plans for our summer trip.

Thanks

Barry


----------



## ob1

Bump - well it is for a good cause.


----------



## Yaxley

Thanks ob1 and Rosbotham for the info.
We will be going to Switzerland for the first time in May/June
Ian


----------



## Sideways86

*hi*

Hi folks

I used Ron's guide last year being a Switzerland New boy! and found it fantastic help and helped us get the best from our holiday time

Rons next challenge A guide to The Rhineland please ! (Joke)

Great stuff and this is what this site is all about helping each other discover stuff

Happy New Year to all MHF guys and girls !


----------



## ob1

Sideways - Your wish is my command!  Have sent PM.

Ron


----------



## mrbricolage

barryd said:


> I cant thank you enough for this superb guide. Good timing as Im just putting together plans for our summer trip.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Barry


More rowing antics on the swiss lakes then, we'll keep an eye out as we are going in June


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I copied it for last years trip.... ended up in the Dordogne due to weather forecasts. It still rained on me.
This year we will go.
Dave p


----------



## barryd

mrbricolage said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant thank you enough for this superb guide. Good timing as Im just putting together plans for our summer trip.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Barry
> 
> 
> 
> More rowing antics on the swiss lakes then, we'll keep an eye out as we are going in June
Click to expand...

No! That was last year now. This year I am hoping to be rowing across Austria, Slovania and then out to sea in Croatia! Might take in Greece who knows. Mind you the little yellow Dinghy sank in France so had to get a new one.

Actually while I am in this thread. Having done the Luzern and Interlaken area last year we were going to head straight for Innsbruck in Austria from Calais (maybe via Alsace), then head east and south. Are there any other bit of Switzlerland we shouldnt miss first though?

DTP. Tell me when your going so I can pick another week as its bound to rain. :lol:


----------

